# Clydesdale crosses?



## cptrayes (14 September 2010)

Is anyone breeding Clydesdale crosses to make middleweights? I love the huge movement that they can throw in their offspring but I haven't seen one in ages. Will I have to buy a mare and breed my own?

And can anyone who breeds heavyweight feathered to a TB stallion, how often do you get a lot of feather versus unfeathered/lighter feathered legs?

ANy advice gratefully received


----------



## Jamana (14 September 2010)

I don't know of anyone actively breeding Clydie X's but IMO you will get less feather using a TB mare and a Clyde stallion.

Another X that gets a good type is TB X Suffolk. Another good middleweight type but without the feather issues and also far less chance of getting the high white of Shire or Clyde.


----------



## tikino (14 September 2010)

cptrayes said:



			Is anyone breeding Clydesdale crosses to make middleweights? I love the huge movement that they can throw in their offspring but I haven't seen one in ages. Will I have to buy a mare and breed my own?

And can anyone who breeds heavyweight feathered to a TB stallion, how often do you get a lot of feather versus unfeathered/lighter feathered legs?

ANy advice gratefully received 

Click to expand...

yeh i breed clydesdale crosses and mine have never been feathered. i have a yearling filly and a colt foal

can post pictures of youngsters if you wish


----------



## Alexart (14 September 2010)

I've done alot of friesian x TB - friesian sire Tb dam - and they rarely have much feather either but do get some of the action and a good bit of chunk!!


----------



## alex2 (14 September 2010)

Skelton stud in Yorkshire have Shire and Clydesdale crosses. I have just bought a filly foal from them, her dam is Clydesdale X Shire, sire is TB, and they have a Shire X TB yearling for sale.
I have bred 4 Shire crosses and none have much feather, just a little needs trimming from the back of the leg, that is all. They grow into nice middleweights that can all jump really well.


----------



## Flyingbuck (14 September 2010)

Arradoul Clydesdales, between Elgin and Banff in Scotland, breed very nice thoroughbred x's.


----------



## cptrayes (14 September 2010)

Thanks everyone. Very interesting. I have a fabulous shirex hunter - they jump like stink, don't they!?


----------



## Foxfolly (15 September 2010)

Our big broodmare is we think a clydesdale x although breeding is officially unknown!
We have a lovely big 6yo out of her by a Hanoverian, also have a 2yo by a WB who will be a cracking event type as he is quite light weight compared to her! Then her yearling is by a 3/4 TBx irish, she is already 16hh!!! This years was out of a 7/8th TB and she is georgeous, coloured too!
She is a fab broodie and throws lovely foals all with a lovely laid back temperament!


----------



## JenHunt (16 September 2010)

Jamana said:



			I don't know of anyone actively breeding Clydie X's but IMO you will get less feather using a TB mare and a Clyde stallion.
		
Click to expand...

surely that's the wrong way round to breed them?  I was always taught that you breed blood onto bone and not the other way round. And IME those that are bred the 'wrong' way round are a bit odd looking - not necessarily poor conformation, or fugly, but just a bit odd. Just IME tho and I'm sure you lot will shoot me down in flames for saying it!


----------



## holiday (16 September 2010)

We have both a clydesdale x tb brood mare and a shire x tb gelding, both have been fantastic they both jump and have the paces for dressage!!!!!  Our brood mare has had some fabulous youngstock which we are thrilled with!!!!!

This is our clyde x mare
http://www.bathleyhillfarmlivery.com/broodmaresmolly.htm

Our shire x gelding
http://www.bathleyhillfarmlivery.com/jack.htm


----------



## Sun (16 September 2010)

You just have to watch with a Clyde X, the breed standard for Clydesdales require the set of the hind legs to be very close ideally touching, as that is clearly not a desired trait in a Hunter or ridden horse.

I prefer the common horse on the qaulity horse rather than the other way around, tho the other way round breeds better hunters.


----------



## K27 (16 September 2010)

I own a Clydesdale X- he is officially an I.S.H though- his mother was a Clydesdale apparently and the Sire I.D XT.B. 

He only has a small amount of feather that I trim.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (17 September 2010)

Sun said:



			You just have to watch with a Clyde X, the breed standard for Clydesdales require the set of the hind legs to be very close ideally touching, as that is clearly not a desired trait in a Hunter or ridden horse.

I prefer the common horse on the qaulity horse rather than the other way around, tho the other way round breeds better hunters.
		
Click to expand...

That makes our clydie cross very correct then! hasnt stopped him being placed at county level as he is a stunning middleweight. Then he did something to his coffin joint and after 2 years of Adequan, Steroids, Cartrophen, Arthroscopy operation and an MRI we still dont have a definative reason why he is 1/10 lame and doesnt bute any sounder  we are considering shockwave and then maybe a barefoot rehab/neurectomy as it seems this 11 yr old will have to be PTS otherwise


----------



## ridefast (18 September 2010)

I worked on a gypsy cob stud for a while and they had a couple of sporthorse type mares in for covering, all their foals had a fair bit of feather, probably the amount you'd get on a welsh cob, but took more after their dams in looks and more after their sire in temperament. seemed to be nice crosses


----------



## S_N (18 September 2010)

This is my old Shire x TB.  He was by a Shire, out of a TB and whilst I don't nec think it's the 'wrong' way round to do it, I don't think the breeder thought it out too well tbth, as the dam was 15.1hh and the sire 18.1hh.  He was put down at 15, I had been given him the year before, as he basically didn't have a leg without a problem, the main one being his right fore which was by no means correct and in fact had a shorter stride, due to the flight of the leg swinging outwards so much.  He had a full life up until I was given him though, hunting, sjing, dressage.  I really enjoyed my year with him, apart from his separation issues, he was a delight to have around and a great ride.  However, IMHO he should never have been...


----------

